# Kapampangan: Ano po ang kapampangan ng God bless you?



## deboto

Ano po ang kapampangan ng God bless you?


----------



## 082486

Usually they express it as:
Sopan naka ning Dios,
Kalunusan naka ning Dios or
Dios pu (pronounced as Dis pu)
 ♥


----------



## mapangarap

Lugurán,
saupan,
kalunusan
na ca sana ning Guinú.


----------



## yamkoh

saupan naka ning Dios/Guinu  ;


----------



## yamko

biyayaan na king Dios.Guinu


----------

